# здрасте!



## Crescent

Всем здрасте! 

Я вот давно уже размышляю по этому поводу, но никак не могу сделать хоть какой ни будь вывод: как можно перевести на английский (и на французский, если кто знает  ах, да и конечно же, испанский!) наше типично русское выражение: *Здрасте!* в таком контексте:

- Даша, ты уже позвонила Диме?
- Какому Диме?
- *Здрасте*, приехали, называется! Ты, что, уже ничего не помнишь?

Of course this is just a hypothetical example.  I don't know any Dasha's or Dima's for that matter. 

But really...how would one express this in English?
Any ideas, foreros? 
Many thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## morrilla

Maybe it can be translated as "here's a fine how-d'ye-do!"


----------



## jazyk

Если я  хорошо понимаю контекст, думаю, что можна говорить hello с очень долгим о.


----------



## Q-cumber

jazyk said:


> Если я  хорошо понимаю контекст, думаю, что можно говорить hello с очень долгим о.



В данном случае *здрас(ь)те* (Здрасте Вам!)- не приветствие, оно служит для выражения иронического удивления. Впрочем, саркастическое *hello* может и подойти, наверное. Надо у англичан спросить.

*morrilla* предложила хороший вариант перевода. 
here's a nice (pretty) how-d'ye-do!
Вот те раз! Вот те на!


----------



## Crescent

Hi guys! 
Thank you very much to all three of all! 
Firstly, may I say that *jazyk'*s suggestion seems the one which I would probably use myself! Definately, a ''_hello_'' with a very long ''oooo'' (and the voice wavers slightly as you pronounce it) is in fashion right now amongst the people of my age group. 
*Morilla* and *Q-cumber*: I'm sorry but I've never ever heard of this _''Here's a nice how-d'ye-do!_''  Where would you use that? 
Perhaps it's not a typically English phrase..
Or perhaps it's slightly obsolete..
In any case, many thanks to all for your suggestions!


----------



## Ptak

Возможно, в итальянском это "oh, andiamo!" Можно сопоставить с испанским... Или спросить в итальянско-английском форуме...


----------



## Q-cumber

Crescent said:


> *Morilla* and *Q-cumber*: I'm sorry but I've never ever heard of this _''Here's a nice how-d'ye-do!_''  Where would you use that?



As a matter of fact, I think this expression is pretty idiomatic in English: "here's a nice how-do-you-do".
It might mean: "hmm...now we have a small problem" or "well, look at what has happened now." or  "Now what the hell can I do about this?" or something like "Wow! That's good news. Unexpected, but good." 

Let the native English speakers correct me, if I am wrong.

PS I'll open an aprropriate topic in the EO


----------



## slavian1

Hellooo..., was first thought that came to my mind.
What about *Oh, C'mon... *?


----------



## papillon

Q-cumber said:


> As a matter of fact, I think this expression is pretty idiomatic in English: "here's a nice how-do-you-do".



It does sound idiomatic, but I am with Crescent on this one - I have never heard anyone say this, though I have seen it written.  Before Crescent's post I thought it might be BE, but now I too am leaning towards "slightly obsolete", as Crescent put it.

But don't get me wrong - _here's a nice how-do-you-do -_ has a nice ring to it. I might start using it myself.


----------



## Q-cumber

*papillon*

I've just started the topic. Let's wait for the results.  Meanwhile, a friend of mine from Australia confirmed he was pretty familiar with the expression .

As to the context provided, I'd suggest   "*thats's* a nice how-do-you-do" variant instead.


----------



## Crescent

papillon said:


> It does sound idiomatic, but I am with Crescent on this one - I have never heard anyone say this, though I have seen it written. Before Crescent's post I thought it might be BE, but now I too am leaning towards "slightly obsolete", as Crescent put it.
> 
> But don't get me wrong - _here's a nice how-do-you-do -_ has a nice ring to it. I might start using it myself.


 
Oh, my! 
You guys make me giggle so much! 
Well, I'm surprised to find out that this alienated _''here's a nice how-do-you-do''_ doesn't belong to either side of the Pond.. I mean, I was sure that if it wasn't used in the UK, it must be a typical American way of expressing oneself.
But of course, I equally trust Papillon's opinion. It must be somewhat obsolete, then! 

I'm also glad to hear that we've somehow contributed to your spoken lexicon, Papi!  *I* on the other hand, might _not _start using this expression in my speech, as my friends would probably think I've lost some screws if they heard me say that..

(It's really not the kind of thing 18 year-olds say to each on a day-to-day basis here in the UK.. )


----------



## Q-cumber

> The noun* how-do-you-do* has 2 meanings:
> *Meaning #1*: an awkward situation
> Synonym: how-d'ye-do
> *Meaning #2*: an expression of greeting
> 
> The noun how-d'ye-do has one meaning:
> *Meaning #1*: an awkward situation
> Synonym: how-do-you-do


"WordNet"


----------



## papillon

*Q-cumber*,
I think we're talking about slightly different things. The question is not whether the expression exists. I know it does.


papillon said:


> I*t does sound idiomatic*, but I am with Crescent on this one - I have never heard anyone say this, though *I have seen it written*.


What I'm not so sure about is how widely it is used in _modern English_. As I said, I personally have never heard this expression used by anyone, Crescent doesn't appear to have either. I too am eagerly awaiting answers in the EO thread you have just opened. In fact I hope that someone out there says that it's a perfectly _current _expression, since I am already determined to start using it.


----------



## Q-cumber

Meanwhile, I've recollected another expression:  "That's a fine kettle of fish!"  

As to the Russian exclamations, the options would be:
"Здрасье, я ваша тётя!" or  "Здравствуйте, я ваша тётя!"
"Приехали!" (without "здрасте")
"Здравствуй, жопа, Новый Год!" (a bit rude, yet funny)
"Вот тебе и на!"

PS Here's the response I got from Australia:


> My guess is that it is from the UK. I don't think I've heard an American use it. I've been familiar with the expression since I was a little kid. It's normally said with hands on hips but also a small smile on lips.
> ... Even more-easily identifiable as being from the UK would be *"well, that's a fine how's-your-father!"* Which means pretty much the same. Imagine you've just washed and waxed the car. Then down comes the rain.
> .... I think every native English speaker with possible exception of Americans, would know the saying. And they would be pretty impressed with your grasp of the language if you used it yourself.


...isn't it obsolete?


> No, I wouldn't say it's obsolete though it's not that common.





*Crescent *, может попробовать буквально перевести выражение "Здрасте, я ваша тётя?" ("Hellooo, I am your aunt!") Думаю, друзьям должно понравиться новое выражение...


----------



## palomnik

_''Here's a nice how-do-you-do''_ It isn't obsolete, Crescent.  I would say that it represents a lower level of exasperation than "hellooOOoo?!", but the real difference is that whereas you would use "helloo" or something sarcastic when you're addressing somebody else, you'd use ''Here's a nice how-do-you-do'' as a comment to nobody in particular.


----------



## Q-cumber

*palomnik*'s words are indeed like a balm for my battered soul. 


*palomnik*, could you suggest any other variants of the translation ("здрасте, приехали")?


----------



## palomnik

Q-cumber said:


> *palomnik*'s words are indeed like a balm for my battered soul.
> 
> 
> *palomnik*, could you suggest any other variants of the translation ("здрасте, приехали")?


 
Q, all I can think of is a sarcastic "oh, _rEALly!".  _How does that sound.  

Of course, it's not something a man can say any more without sounding silly.


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> *Crescent *, может попробовать буквально перевести выражение "Здрасте, я ваша тётя?" ("Hellooo, I am your aunt!") Думаю, друзьям должно понравиться новое выражение...


 
 Q-ki, even though I couldn't say that my soul is ''battered'' as such, I have to admit that your words are also somewhat of a soothing balm!  
Or perhaps they just leave me giggling in stitches! 
And as much as I do adore your suggestion, if I mentioned this idiom to them, I'm afraid my English friends would just look at me like..._a bull at a new gate_.. p*giggles*) and then nod and smile weakly, pretending to understand what I'm talking about.

I'm afraid this is something totally alien to Englishmen.


----------



## Crescent

palomnik said:


> _''Here's a nice how-do-you-do''_ It isn't obsolete, Crescent. I would say that it represents a lower level of exasperation than "hellooOOoo?!", but the real difference is that whereas you would use "helloo" or something sarcastic when you're addressing somebody else, you'd use ''Here's a nice how-do-you-do'' as a comment to nobody in particular.


Hi Palomnik! 
That, I must admit, I was not aware of.  Thank you for the information!
I suppose I see what you mean about the difference between the two. And besides, it wouldn't really be polite to say something like ''HellooooooOOooo'' p) to someone with whom one is exchanging quite a formal conversation. I mean, just imagine this scenario with you and your boss at work:
_*You:* Good morning, Mister Lawrence, Sir! I am sorry to disturb you, but I was just wondering if you have had a chance to glance over the documents which I have diposited upon your desk yesterday evening, at around 6 pm..?_
_*Him:* What documents?_
_*You:* HelloooOooooo??!! _


----------



## Q-cumber

Crescent said:


> Q-ki, even though I couldn't say that my soul is ''battered'' as such, I have to admit that your words are also somewhat of a soothing balm!
> Or perhaps they just leave me giggling in stitches!
> And as much as I do adore your suggestion, if I mentioned this idiom to them, I'm afraid my English friends would just look at me like..._a bull at a new gate_.. p*giggles*) and then nod and smile weakly, pretending to understand what I'm talking about.
> 
> I'm afraid this is something totally alien to Englishmen.



Sure thing...It was just a joke ... (yet you could try...)


----------



## papillon

Crescent said:


> ...it wouldn't really be polite to say something like ''HellooooooOOooo'' p) to someone with whom one is exchanging quite a formal conversation. I mean, just imagine this scenario with you and your boss at work:
> _*You:* Good morning, Mister Lawrence, Sir! I am sorry to disturb you, but I was just wondering if you have had a chance to glance over the documents which I have diposited upon your desk yesterday evening, at around 6 pm..?_
> _*Him:* What documents?_
> _*You:* HelloooOooooo??!! _


Right, whereas in Russian this would be a completely neutral every-day conversation:
*You*: Доброе утро, господин президент. Прошу прощения, я вас на минутку побеспокою. Мне хотелось бы узнать, удалось-ли вам улучить минутку на просмотр документов, которые я вчера оставил на вашем столе?
*Him:* Каких документов?
*You:* Ну блин, здрасте, приехали, мужик ты чо, совсем того?


----------



## Q-cumber

papillon said:


> *You*: Доброе утро, господин президент. Прошу прощения, я вас на минутку побеспокою. Мне хотелось бы узнать, удалось-ли вам улучить минутку на просмотр документов, которые я вчера оставил на вашем столе?
> *Him:* Каких документов?
> *You:* Ну блин, здрасте, приехали, мужик ты чо, совсем того?



Мужик, ты что, с дуба рухнул? (one more nice expression)


----------



## M0ntY

Crescent said:


> - Даша, ты уже позвонила Диме?
> - Какому Диме?
> - *Здрасте*, приехали, называется! Ты, что, уже ничего не помнишь?


Get out of here!


----------



## Q-cumber

M0ntY said:


> Get out of here!



Hi *M0ntY*!

Isn't is an expression of disbelief?


----------



## Yarddog

- *Здрасте*, приехали, называется! Ты, что, уже ничего не помнишь?

"Hello, anybody in/anybody there?"  ?


----------



## Crescent

papillon said:


> Right, whereas in Russian this would be a completely neutral every-day conversation:
> *You*: Доброе утро, господин президент. Прошу прощения, я вас на минутку побеспокою. Мне хотелось бы узнать, удалось-ли вам улучить минутку на просмотр документов, которые я вчера оставил на вашем столе?
> *Him:* Каких документов?
> *You:* Ну блин, здрасте, приехали, мужик ты чо, совсем того?


 

Oh, my...!  My stomach hurt from laughing so much when I read this, Papi! Thank you for the entertainement! 




> - *Здрасте*, приехали, называется! Ты, что, уже ничего не помнишь?
> 
> "Hello, anybody in/anybody there?" ?


Hi, Yarddod! 
That's a really good suggestion! I can't believe it slipped my mind.. Thank you for your contribution!


----------



## Crescent

> Get out of here!


Hi, Monty! and welcome to the forums! 
Well, well - this seems like a typically American (or _New Yorkan_? ) expression! It reminds me of a movie I've once seen, where one of the characters, upon hearing really shocking news, exclaims (to her grandmother!): _Shut up!_  (and this is supposed to be like: )
But to be honest, I still think it would sound slightly out of place in such a dialogue: 
- Dasha, have you already called Dima?
-Which Dima?
-_Get out of here!_

I would literally think that someone was telling me to get out of the room!..


----------



## Nanon

Crescent said:


> как можно перевести на английский (и на французский, если кто знает  ах, да и конечно же, испанский!) наше типично русское выражение: *Здрасте!* (...)


 
Cresci, you're asking too much... 
I'm trying to come up with equivalencies...

French:
*You*: Bonjour, Monsieur le Président. Puis-je me permettre de vous interrompre un petit instant ? J'aurais souhaité savoir si vous aviez pu regarder les documents que j'ai laissés hier soir sur votre bureau... 
*Him:* Quels documents ?
*You:* Eh, oh ! (the one I would say naturally)
T'es où / v's êtes où ? C'est ici que ça se passe ! etc... (not a way to talk to a president...)

Spanish:
*You*: Buenos días, Señor Presidente. Le ruego me disculpe la molestia, pero me hubiera gustado saber si Ud. había podido apartar un minuto de su valioso tiempo para revisar los documentos que dejé ayer en su escritorio... 
*Him:* ¿Documentos? ¿De qué documentos habla Ud.?
*You:*  ¡Epa! Pero bueno ¿y entonces? etc... (same as above...)


----------



## tokenscouser

Well, I think that the 'helloooooo' option is best. Or perhaps I would say in this situation something like 'Oh my god, where have you been? Have you forgotten already?'

That how'd'ye'do nonsense is rubbish. And how's-your-father is an old euphemism for sex! осторожно!


----------



## Velvetfeline

Нет! Извините, но абсолютно нельзя использовать выражение 'how's your father' в этом контексте, по крайней мере в Великобритании (несмотря на то, что меня заставляет смеяться) - это эвфемизм для секса... я вам советую скорее попробовать вариант "Hellooooo!" с длинным, мелодичным "о".

(Кстати, я часто говорю "you tit/twit!" в таких случаях... и почему-то скорее всего *себе*!)


----------



## Khvalovsky

Hi! Sometimes I use, hear this word either as a formal greeting or as an interjection showing my non agreement with anything. It's just a short form of Russian ????/?/?/????/??! - ????'?'??! originally, for example, people tell "Morning!" instead of "Good morning! or "Bye!" instead of "Goodbye!" We don't use ' in writing while in conversational speech or slang expressions omission of some letters, sounds or words can be guessed from the context. In written form it's done when there's no time, space etc.


----------



## Khvalovsky

Hi! Sometimes I use, hear this word either as a formal greeting or as an interjection showing my non agreement with anything. It's just a short form of Russian 3gpa/B/c/mByj/me! - 3gpa'c'me! originally, for example, people tell "Morning!" instead of "Good morning! or "Bye!" instead of "Goodbye!" We don't use ' in writing while in conversational speech or slang expressions omission of some letters, sounds or words can be guessed from the context. In written form it's done when there's no time, space etc.


----------



## Kriviq

Crescent said:


> Всем здрасте!
> 
> Я вот давно уже размышляю по этому поводу, но никак не могу сделать хоть какой ни будь вывод: как можно перевести на английский (и на французский, если кто знает  ах, да и конечно же, испанский!) наше типично русское выражение: *Здрасте!* в таком контексте:
> 
> - Даша, ты уже позвонила Диме?
> - Какому Диме?
> - *Здрасте*, приехали, называется! Ты, что, уже ничего не помнишь?
> 
> Of course this is just a hypothetical example.  I don't know any Dasha's or Dima's for that matter.
> 
> But really...how would one express this in English?
> Any ideas, foreros?
> Many thanks for your help in advance!



In Bulgarian, we use it with a slightly different meaning. The conversaton could be as follows:
- Maria, did you talk to Ivan yesterday?
- Ivan?
- Yes, Ivan, our son.
- Oh, Ivan!
- Здрасти!
Здрасти would mean "you got it, at last", something like "welcome home".


----------



## Crescent

Thank you very much for your contributions, Krivig and Khalovsky! 
So it looks like in Bulgarian, it's pretty much the same as in Russian, then? 

Khalovsky - oh yes, I know exactly what you're referring to.  I was aware of that very frequent se of ''здрасте'' (since I use it myself oh-so-many times!   ) and of course, it is much easier to say it like that than try and выговорить its full version!
But this thread is mainly about its sarcastic use. 

In any case, thank you for your contrubutions, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Khvalovsky

In this particular case slightly humorous form of indignation has been meant by the author. I'd translate it like that. In order the thought to be more resultative and clear I should come deeper into the situation and know more details. There could be lots of different tints of concrete meaning hidden behind such a literary primitive, but emotionally bright form of personal involving. "Oh, what a nuisance! Welcome back to the start point of our conversation. Have you already forgotten everything?"


----------



## Khvalovsky

Khvalovsky said:


> Hi! Sometimes I use, hear this word either as a formal greeting or as an interjection showing my non agreement with anything. It's just a short form of Russian zdrav/-s/t/-vuj/te! - zdra's'te! originally, for example, people tell "Morning!" instead of "Good morning! or "Bye!" instead of "Goodbye!" We don't often use it in writing while in conversational speech or slang expressions we do it with omission of some letters. Sounds or words can be guessed from the context. In written form it's done when there's no time, space etc.


----------



## Khvalovsky

Khvalovsky said:


> Hi! Sometimes I use, hear this word either as a formal greeting or as an interjection showing my non agreement with anything. It's just a short form of Russian 3gpa/-B/c/-mByu'/me! - 3gpacme! originally, for example, people tell "Morning!" instead of "Good morning! or "Bye!" instead of "Goodbye!" We don't use ' in writing while in conversational speech or slang expressions omission of some letters, sounds or words can be guessed from the context. In written form it's done when there's no time, space etc.


----------



## Khvalovsky

Khvalovsky said:


> Hi! Sometimes I use, hear this word either as a formal greeting or as an interjection showing my non agreement with anything. It's just a short form of Russian zdra/v/s/tvuj/te! - zdra's'te! originally, for example, people tell "Morning!" instead of "Good morning! or "Bye!" instead of "Goodbye!" We don't use ' in writing while in conversational speech or slang expressions omission of some letters, sounds or words can be guessed from the context. In written form it's done when there's no time, space etc.


----------



## darnil

Nanon said:


> Cresci, you're asking too much...
> I'm trying to come up with equivalencies...
> 
> 
> Spanish:
> *You*: Buenos días, Señor Presidente. Le ruego me disculpe la molestia, pero me hubiera gustado saber si Ud. había podido apartar un minuto de su valioso tiempo para revisar los documentos que dejé ayer en su escritorio...
> *Him:* ¿Documentos? ¿De qué documentos habla Ud.?
> *You:* ¡Epa! Pero bueno ¿y entonces? etc... (same as above...)


 
I'd say in a neutral context (in castilian Spanish):
*You*: Buenos días, Señor Presidente. Le ruego me disculpe la molestia, pero me gustaría saber si Ud. ha podido dedicar un minuto de su valioso tiempo a revisar los documentos que dejé ayer en su escritorio... 
*Him:* ¿Documentos? ¿De qué documentos habla Ud.?
*You:* ¡Pero, bueno! No me diga que no los ha visto... etc... ('don't tell me you haven't seen them')

In a more rude fashion, really rude for latin Americans, but not so much for us Spaniards:

*You:* ¡Pero, bueno! No me _joda_ que no los ha visto... etc...

Instead of "¡Pero, bueno!" it could also be "¡Venga, hombre; ('c'mon, man') no me diga que no los ha visto!"

But that nuance of _здрасте! / hell-o-o!,_ which seems to me a bit burlesque or with an air of superiority, is absent from the expressions I used, which mark more the surprise and/or your being upset than any other thing. If I had to remark that nuance, then I'd rather say: "¡Tío! (/ Hombre / Don Pedro...) ¿dónde tiene vd. la cabeza?" (lit.: 'Where have you put your head'), which sounds much more aggresive.


----------

